# File State Retirement First or SS?



## Phillip (Jun 10, 2018)

At the end of June I will be filing for my Social Security retirement...I have a state retirement plan that I will be drawing a monthly check from as well...Which one should I file first? Totally frigging confused here.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 13, 2018)

Guess no one frigging knows huh.


----------



## Lon (Jun 13, 2018)

Phillip said:


> At the end of June I will be filing for my Social Security retirement...I have a state retirement plan that I will be drawing a monthly check from as well...Which one should I file first? Totally frigging confused here.



Donate your State pension to Charity and take Social Security


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 13, 2018)

Phillip said:


> Guess no one frigging knows huh.



I read the OP and did not understand why it would make any difference.

What is your concern?


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 13, 2018)

Phillip I don't understand why you think it makes a difference which one you file for first (?!) They are from two separate entities and unless the amount from your pension will be altered by your social security payments for some unknown reason, I can't see why you can't file for both at the same time or either before the other...doesn't matter. Perhaps it would help if you explain why which one to file for first is of concern.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 29, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> I read the OP and did not understand why it would make any difference.
> 
> What is your concern?



It don't.....Filed for my social security today and got the shaft and elevator at the same time...Seems I cannot make more than $1420 a month...Government is going to get your ass no matter what you do! Now I have to hope when I talk to my employer Monday that they will allow me to cut my hours to stay under this ridiculous ass cap! Going to stop working in November anyway and only got about 4 months left or so...As for the other just going to wait the 30 days and take it in a lump sum because I am going to get shafted either way!

Wonder why I even bother frigging getting up everyday.....


----------



## Olivia (Jun 29, 2018)

Then why not just wait until you're fully retired in January of 2019 to begin collecting social security and your reduced income (from not working) in 2019 will reduce your taxes for that year (and for 2018 also). You only have to wait two months because of your retirement in November. Also waiting will increase your social security payments, yes, even by the number of months. Why take a lump sum from your retirement? I would think that's going to raise your taxes, unless you roll that into an IRA or another retirement plan. Of course, consult with an accountant or other professional.


----------



## Phillip (Jun 29, 2018)

At the point where I don't care anymore......Who gives a rat's petunia....Delete or banned my account here some one....Won't be back.


----------



## C'est Moi (Jun 29, 2018)

Buh-bye.   :wave:


----------

